# Nesting Question



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ok as I posted a while ago, Cinnamon laid four eggs, Snowball was sitting on them during the day with some help from Fuzzy and Cinnamon was sitting on them at night. Well, after 6wks, all of a sudden Hershey has decided she wants eggs too and has now kicked Cinnamon out of the box. I'm assuming this because she's been in there most of the day and Cinnamon is begging for sex again which she wasn't doing when she was allowed to sit on the eggs. And there are two new eggs in the box which I'm assuming are Hershey's since Cinnamon had stopped laying after four. So my question is, since Cinnamon's eggs are so close to hatching (this week) if they hatch will Hershey notice if I get rid of her eggs? I'm going to freeze them anyways, or boil them (which is easier and takes less time?) because I want to give Cinnamon's babies a chance. I know Hershey can have good babies now I want to see if Cinnamon can or if she has some issue that causes her babies to die. That way I know whether to breed her or not. I'm also thinking of getting her the lupron shot because until I can put them in their own room my hubby wont leave them alone to let the long nights treatment work. I just don't want her to have any health issues, this is sad to say but of all of them she's my favorite, she's my cuddle bug and I know she would make a good mommy the circumstances have just not been in her favor. I'm also thinking I'm going to pull these babies just because them staying in one spot and being fed and such isn't likely, there's Thanksgiving coming up which would take us out of town for about 5 days and then Christmas where the birds would be going to his brother's for ten days while we're in FL. We make regular trips to LA so the birds are used to it, they're really good in the car, and they know his brother's place so that's not an issue, it's the babies that worry me. His oldest brother is a tiel lover like me and I'm pretty sure he would hand feed for me if I asked him to, they would be about 5 or 6wks old by then anyways and not need much in the way of handfeeding. It's a lot to think about but she really picked the crappiest time to want babies...any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well the first baby hatched this morning...a little white fuzzy. Only problem is, I think he's really really small. I'll post some pictures of him, it could just be that I'm used to the big babies that I have now and there may be nothing wrong with him at all. It looks like I'm going to have three, one egg looks like it didn't make it already. I'm boiling Hershey's now, I figured freezing them would make the new baby too cold, but boiling, after I let them cool a little bit, will give him some extra heat.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww so tiny and sooooo cute


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not the world's biggest expert but I think your new baby looks just fine!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK good...it must just be that I haven't seen little babies in a while.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think the little one is fading fast...Snowball's been feeding him, but I don't know if he's gonna make it and I don't know what to do to help him. I know maybe honey would help but I don't have any, would syrup do the same thing for him? Give him some energy and buy him some time?


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

your little one shouldnt be needing food until 24hrs after hatch, sometimes the parents can feed solids which the little one wont be able to digest just yet. it should still have a yolk sack it is digesting, i would guess it could be lacking fluids, does it's wing tips look reddish if so it is a sign of dehydration, i would try and get a drop of warm water in, i dont know about syrup, only honey and spark elctrolyte liquid which does the same as honey.

i hope the little one will pull through.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hubby thought it was because he was just cold, so he attached a heating pad we had to the nest box...the baby didn't make it though. He hadn't fully digested the yolk sack either. Poor little guy. I swear it's gotta be Fuzzy and Cinnamon and the fact that they're both pearls. I'm letting them breed with each other anymore even if the other two do make it. I can hear one baby pecking at the egg, so he's trying. The other, I think might be resting, it looks like he started so I'm going to give him some more time and then check on him again. Hope they both make it!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Lactated ringers is recommended for slow or sluggish crop, as is Pedialyte. I don't know if that's your problem, but both contain electrolytes and sugar, and may do some good. There's information on making your own pedialyte with simple ingredients at http://www.birdboard.com/forum/f68/rehydration-electrolytes-862426.html and a lactated ringers recipe on srtiels' website at at http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/sour-and-slow-crop-remedies.html


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

Roxy, sorry to hear that, i know the feeling, you watch them develop through the egg, and then they fade not long after hatch, or dont make the hatch, it is so frustrating and disheartening. You feel so helpless to do anything, because they are so small


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Jenny10, I know it's driving me nuts because I can't help them and all they're asking for is to live! I did buy some pedialyte last night and I could hear one baby pecking away earlier. I really hope these two make it...tielfan thanks for this info, hopefully it will help the last two babies. I know tiels are good at fostering, but Hershey had started to lay eggs a few days ago, she won't ignore these babies because of her eggs will she? She kicked Cinnamon out of the box and the boys wont let her in either, there's not much I can do there...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well, the 2 other eggs hatched, one was a white fuzzy and the other a yellow fuzzy. The white one took almost two days to hatch so I figured he had to be dehydrated. I gave both of them a little bit of pedialyte to help with that. I then had to leave for an overnight thing. When I got home today, the little white one was dead but the fuzzy one is ok!!! Has a fully crop and everything. This makes me so happy...even if only one makes it I would be happy. I'm going to pull him for hand feeding around Thanksgiving time. I know it's a little early but we're going to visit family for five days or so and I can't leave the birds alone that long. But I also can't trust them to feed him if we travel because that's how I lost my first baby bird. So I'll be hand feeding, hopefully the little guy makes it!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh no poor white one 
I cant wait to see pics of the other one


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I hope he makes it, I have to wait until he feathers out to be sure but he could be Mudflap's and not Fuzzy's. By this point, Cinnamon just wanted to breed, she didn't care who with.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

fingers crossed for the little one.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well he's been looking good, his crop is full and they've been keeping him warm. Thanks Jenny10!


----------

